

Article should have been called "Starting Your New Job Like Machiavelli" - octman
http://www.mmdtech.com/articles/starting-your-new-job-like-a-chess-grandmaster/

======
wccrawford
I think this kind of advice is useless.

1) People who would do this properly already know it and do it.

2) People who don't already do it will not use the advise properly and make a
mess of it. It explains the 'what' without the 'why' for most of it.

